# Mirage Mkiii Arrived!



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

After some hassle with the customs, my O&W Mirage MKIII T3 finally arrived!

The watch feels awsome and has a greate lume! (didnÂ´t have to turn on the light when I visited the bathroom....LOL)

Now IÂ´m looking for a suitable bracelet....anyone have a suggestion?










Cheers

Salmonia


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Salmonia,

I ware mine on one of Roy's Oyster bracelets.










Mike


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

thanks MIKE!.....I have sent an email to Roy.....

salmonia


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Great looking watch Salmonia.... I'm even considering selling one of my Speedmasters to treat myself to a new O&W chrono.......


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats Salmonia!









Its a fantastic watch. I tried mine on a metal bracelet, but didn't like it so I left it on a leather strap.

Great value watch and keeps time perfectly!


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Congrats Salmonia! That is very much on my wish list - I just have to stop buying other ones for a while so i have the money....

I think I would wear it on a chunky tan/brown fleiger-style strap.


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

thanks guys!

just ordered an oyster bracelet from Roy.....will post pics later on!

salmonia


----------



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

I've always found chrono dials to be a bit cluttered and the smaller dials difficult to read. How are you finding using the chrono functions? Are the dials nice and clear in the flesh?

Do many chrono wearers actually make use of the chrono function or is it just the style of the watch they prefer?

Anyway, good looking watch. Wear in good health.

Matt


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

mattjg01 said:


> Do many chrono wearers actually make use of the chrono function or is it just the style of the watch they prefer?
> 
> Matt


I'm loooking at the O&W chronos at the moment with a view to buying one as I prefer a chrono to a plain dial. I use the chrono function regularly on my Speedmasters, for all sorts of things, cooking, parking, football you name it. Once you get into the habit of knowing you have the facility you can use it for all sorts of things. 
















The Speedmaster has one of the classic Chronograph layouts which is extremely legible but I'm sure that you would get used to reading any model with practice.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2006)

great watch!

Looking for one too..

Someone selling? (europe)


----------



## trumpetera (Feb 19, 2005)

salmonia said:


> After some hassle with the customs, my O&W Mirage MKIII T3 finally arrived!
> 
> The watch feels awsome and has a greate lume! (didnÂ´t have to turn on the light when I visited the bathroom....LOL)
> 
> ...


Wow! Nice! Want one! Skitsnygg! (svedish for NICE!)


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

I've always liked these but I'm torn between geting one and getting a Sinn 103.

I know the O&W has sapphire crystal and the Sinn has domed acrylic but I prefer the black day/date window and the case/lugs of the Sinn.

The O&W is better value because to have sapphire on the Sinn costs another Â£200 on top









*Sinn 103*


----------

